# Pumpkin Snack Cake



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm placing this recipe in this forum as it truly is a healthy, no-guilt, and yummy treat.  I made it in response to a challenge from our tribal newspaper, for whom I supply monthly recipies.  They asked me for a low or no-fat desert recipe, and so I created this one.  As it came out very good, I'm sharing it with my freinds at DC.

So, go ahead and make up this tasty snack cake and know that you are actually eating something healthy.

Pumpkin Snack Cake

   This cake was created was created in response to a challenge from one of the Tribal Paper Staff.  I inquired what type of recipe to submit and the instant answer was – fat-free.  So I thought about it a bit, and kicked some ideas around in my head.  After a bit, I remembered a batch of pancakes that I had made from left over pumpkin pie filling, and how those who ate them raved about the quality and flavor.  So I decided to modify that idea and make a pumpkin snack cake.  The cake came out very good, moist, and tender, with a great flavor.
   The basis of this cake is to use a modified version of pumpkin pie filling, adding healthy ingredients to turn it into a snack cake.  And so I give you a truly healthy recipe, with whole grains, a great vegetable full of Vitamin A, and no added fat.  This cake not only tastes great, but is actually good for you.  Enjoy.

Moist Ingredients:
1 fifteen ounce can pumpkin
3 large eggs
1 ½ cups natural, unsweetened apple sauce
½ cup water

Dry Ingredients:
1 ½ cups whole wheat flour
¾ cup rolled oats
½ tsp. salt
2 tbs. doubel-acting baking powder
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
½ tsp. ground ginger
¼ tsp. ground cloves
¼ tsp. ground nutmeg
1 cup sucralose sweetener (Splenda), or sugar
1 cup chopped walnuts

Preheat oven to 350’ F.
   Spray a nine-inch square cake pan with baking spray.
Combine moist ingredients in a large bowl and whisk until smooth.  Mix together the dry ingredients in a seperate bowl until all is evenly mixed.  Add the moist ingredients to the dry ingredients.  Fold together until the batter is formed.  Pour the batter into the cake pan and bake for 45 minutes.  Test by inserting a toothpick into the cake.  If it comes out clean, the cake is done.
   This cake can also be altered by adding raisins, or drained pineapple chunks to the batter before baking.  It can be eaten plain, or spread with butter, or a light cream cheese icing.  But it is equally good with a cold glass of milk.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks really good.I think Pumpkin is so under rated.


----------



## goodgiver (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks really, really good am going to try it the first thing in the morning


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks.  Let me know what you think.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 25, 2007)

got it copied, thanks for posting!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's one that's definitely not as healthy, but super fast.  And even tho it's not the "season", it makes a great quick Halloween or Thanksgiving treat.
 
 
EASY PUMPKIN SPICE CAKE
 
1 box Duncan Hines Spice Cake Mix
1 can plain solid pack pumpkin
3 eggs
1 cup toasted pecans (I toasted mine in the microwave)

Spray pan with cooking spray. Add all ingredients, except for pecans, and blend with mixer on medium speed for 1 minute. Scrape down sides of bowl and beat for an additional 2 minutes on hi until thoroughly mixed. Fold in nuts and Pour into 9X13 pan and bake on 350 for 30 to 35 min. Frost with your favorite cream cheese frosting if desired.


----------



## Aria (Mar 25, 2007)

This is Healthy Pumpkin Pie

1 cup evaporated skim milk
2 cups canned pumpkin puree
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Spray pam into a large pie plate. Mix above until well blended. Pour in pie plate. Bake 350 oven 45 min or until set Cut like a Pie. It is a pie...and
NO CRUST. Delicious. And good for you. You can top with light cool whip.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 25, 2007)

*Goodweed*

Did you put icing on yours?  Sounds so healthy as you said.  Making it up the way you did seems like you are real natural.  Glad you are around.  Thanks again


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the generous flattery.  But really, it wasn't anything spectacular to do.  I knew from memory the ingredients of standard cakes and merely sustituted healthyer ingredients, taking into account the difference in textures.
For instanc,  I knew that whole wheat generally produces a heavier product than does bleached flour.  And since I was using all-purpose whole wheat flour, it would be heavier still.  So I added rolled oats in place of 1 cup of the whole wheat, as oats have more starch and bran, and less protien (gluten).  This helped lighten the cake.  And from previous experiments and experience, I knew that applesauce added to quikbnread recipes (cakes, pancakes, bannana bread, etc.) the result can be somwhat gooey if strait applesauce is used along with whatever other liquid is called for.  The extra starch in the oat flour, along with a smaller amount of water took away the gooeyness while still giving me a light and moist end result.

So there was really nothing extraordinary.  I simply took knowledge that I have stored away in my head over the years, and applied it to this recipe.  To me, that's what allows a person to be creative, that is, a large knowledge base about any subject, along with the courage to try new things, frees you to experiment, usually with success.  

I wish I was a natural.  but my successes come from litteraly 25+ years of cooking and experimenting with foods.  I have an insatiable desire to learn new things, and have been an experimenter for as long as I can remember.

In eighth grade, my best freind and I began researching how to convert a simple 2-stroke lawn mower engine to run on hydrogen fuel.  We found out what catalysts would allow us to electolyze water into its parent gasses, and had we had the resources to purchase the required equipment, would have probably blown ourselves to the moon.

I mean, why else would someone cook worms in a burning paper milk carton and try eating them, if not for curiosities sake?  Don't try that one at home kids.

Oh, and to answer the question, a light glaze made with cream cheese, milk, and powdered sugar is wonderful on this snack cake.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 26, 2007)

Goodweed of the North, BreezyCooking and Aria. I love Pumpkin Spice Cake and pies, thank you all for posting your recipes.


----------



## Lynan (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is a wonderful New Zealand cake recipe to try. 

Chelsea Sugar - New Zealand, Refining Sugar NZ, Cooking with Sugar, New Zealand Sugar Company, Baking recipes with Sugar, Dessert recipes nz, Sugar products NZ, Sugar and Diabetes NZ, Sugar and Exercise Nz, Sugar production, Sugar New Zealand

Pumpkin is used in so many dishes here, definitely not an under rated vegetable. Scones, risottos, soups, salads, frittata, quiche, desserts, cakes etc. 
Good on you Goodweed, that recipe sounds great and I have copied it to my folder.


----------



## Witchenkitsch (Apr 15, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I
> 
> ... go ahead and make up this tasty snack cake and know that you are actually eating something healthy.
> 
> ...


----------

